# Club Intrawest Affiliation: RCI vs II?



## Jo Jo (Apr 20, 2008)

I recently bought (May 2007) into Club Intrawest on the resale market.  Can anyone tell me:

1)  Are they affilliated with RCI or Interval International.  I thought they were affiliated with RCI.  However, I called II yesterday, & they mentioned that Club Intrawest is part of their membership?

2)  What experience have people had in trading CI's.  For example, have you been able to trade into Marriott properties? If so how => do you need to book a 2 bdrm at Whistler (during prime ski season) or does trading a 1 bdrm at a lower peak time "get you into the game"

3)  Can someone provide TUG links to RCI or II primers ... in going to their sites, there is very little information & the call centre people aren't that helpful.

Thanks,

Dave.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 21, 2008)

Do a search here for Club Intrawest, especially in the Points forum.  There have been several discussions lately as to what you can actually get in terms of RCI or II memberships through CI.  I'm not up on the latest but do know that there are restrictions.

When we bought CI points we got an individual membership with II that I love.  I have posted about those experiences here also.  One bedrooms, even off-season tend to trade very well in II, and always get an AC.  However if you want to trade into a prime location into a 2BR, then reserving a 2BR at a regular season might help.  I would NEVER book a 2BR in Whistler during peak season and use it to trade - too expensive a use of points.  I've gotten several Disney VC units, Marriot units and other quality exchanges with CI Whistler and Tremblant spring and fall weeks.

However it's my understanding that you may not be eligible for II membership any longer.  Not sure about RCI (individual membership) as opposed to the EE corporate RCI membership, which we had for a few years but gave up as requiring too many CI points, and not any personal control over the account.


----------



## Jo Jo (Apr 22, 2008)

Thx. for referring that great site tashamen!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 22, 2008)

We were looking to go to Marriott's Newport Coast TS in SoCal  tried a 1 bed off season Whislter week (mid Oct 2008 57 pts) and had no problem pulling all the NCV weeks which recently were deposited into II.  So CI trades great in II.  But CI has said that they will not allow new members to use II ( anyone joining after 2001) but we joined in 2002 and got into II, but we were already members with another TS.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 22, 2008)

Not sure what you're looking for in terms of RCI or II primers - there is a lot of information here on RCI vs. II for example, in terms of threads (generally on the Exchanging board.)  One bit of information specific to Club Intrawest and these exchange companies is that only 3 of the CI locations are affiliated with II (Whistler, Tremblant, and Palm Desert), so you can only exchange using weeks at those locations with them.  I never reserve a Palm Desert week for use with II, because all the units have limited kitchens (per II's definition) and II penalizes you for that.  I have used both Whistler and Tremblant weeks and see very little difference in their trade power, though Whistler might have a slight edge.

All of the CI locations are affiliated with RCI.


----------

